# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  3003 κυκλωματα με λυχνιες

## p.gabr

3003 ΛΥΧΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ

ΔΕΚΤΕΣ' ΠΟΜΠΟΙ 'ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΗΧΟΥ ΄ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ

για τους παλαιους και για τις ελευθερες ωρες τους

----------

αθικτον (11-05-12), 

Costis Ni (31-05-12), 

Dimitris AR (28-07-12), 

elettronica (20-12-11), 

ezizu (02-12-11), 

ikaros1978 (01-12-11), 

johnnkast (01-12-11), 

kentar (30-11-11), 

leosedf (29-11-11), 

nupogodi (31-03-13), 

spirakos (29-11-11), 

tiger135 (08-07-14)

----------


## spirakos

Εκανες παρεα με τη Νικολουλη?

----------


## p.gabr

Πολυ περιεργο λινγκ.  εχει Σπυρο απιστευτες παραπομπες


κοιτα εδω τωρα ...homemade μ@λ@κιουλες

----------

Costis Ni (03-06-12)

----------


## KOKAR

ωραίο λινκ !

----------

